#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  parallelweg den haag met Bershka tas

## mansoura1

Eten eraf lopen parallelweg den haag met Bershka tas in je hand. Ik was mijn sleutels vergeten en liep weer terug. 
Zou je contact met mij kunnen opnemen?
Dankje

----------

